# CD won't play



## LDS_Peter

Can anyone explain why one particular CD won't play when put into a CD drive? The CD in question is just a music CD (and yes, it is a legitimate one!). I have tried playing it on several different PCs with no luck. The CD doesn't even show up in the drive under My Computer. No problem with any other CDs at all, just this one. Anyone recognise this problem? Anything I can do?

(Using Windows XP & Windows Media Player 10)


----------



## cwwozniak

Could be some type of over protective copy protection on the CD. Have you tried playing it on a plain old ordinary music CD player?

Do you have autoplay enabled on your PC? If so, try holding down the Shift key on your keyboard while putting the CD in the computer. Wait for the CD access light to go out before letting go of the key. Then see if WMP 10 can open it and play it (don't double click on the disc icon in Windows explorer to try to play the disc).


----------



## LDS_Peter

Thanks for the reply chuck. yes, the CD plays fine in a normal Hi-Fi. It just means that I am unable to stick it onto my mp3 player which is really frustrating! Autoplay is on on my PC.


----------



## cwwozniak

LDS_Peter said:


> I am unable to stick it onto my mp3 player which is really frustrating! Autoplay is on on my PC.


I remember reading a few years ago about some big shot record company president getting himself a new luxury car or SUV that had a deluxe sound system installed. He found out it would not play any of the new copy protected CDs put out by his company. It turned out the CD player used a PC type CD drive and data interface.


----------



## LDS_Peter

Yeh, what a pain! Strangely though, this is the only CD I have which won't play on my PC. It's about 5yrs old I guess (the CD). Everything I've bought before and since is fine.....


----------



## RootbeaR

Is it a sony/bmg disc?


----------



## ipachex

I cant hear my apocalyptica cd music, and the autoplay wont work. There is nothing in the dvd player. Another thing that you recommend?!    :down:


----------



## $teve

ipachex said:


> I cant hear my apocalyptica cd music, and the autoplay wont work. There is nothing in the dvd player. Another thing that you recommend?!    :down:


Welcome to TSG 

Please start your own thread,you will get better help.


----------

